# 4 Gear Resin bodies are coming!!!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been track testing my first offering of resin bodies for the afx 4 gear/specialty chassis.Its a nifty 56 chev that can be lowered into the weeds!Pics coming soon!
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chris, Count me in for one of these... I still want to get a Magnum as well. Christmas caught me in the middle of all this...  I will e-mail you next week with the particulars...

Hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Here are a couple of quick shots of the 56,they will have lexan glas,but I wanted to show you guys and maybe get some feedback.
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Wow!*

Man I can't keep up as it is and now you're teasing me with these. Fantastic! Guess I'll need a pair so I can make up a matched set of dragsters. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks good, but are the front wheel wells too big? You have been producing some awsome stuff .


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They are proportional to the rest of the body,one big advantage over t-jet size!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Oh, my. That looks really good on the chassis! What's the body look like without all that purty paint on there?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Chris, 

Another beauty... How about a list with pics of all the bodies you have??? I'm looking to spend some Christmas money. HO HO HO!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

looks awesome as usual Chris!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

EBasil said:


> Oh, my. That looks really good on the chassis! What's the body look like without all that purty paint on there?


None of my bodies are painted,they are always cast in color.
Chris :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Chris, fantastic work...another fine beauty.......


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Dragula said:


> None of my bodies are painted,they are always cast in color.
> Chris :wave:


Okay fine, then: double holy smokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

EBasil said:


> Okay fine, then: double holy smokes. :thumbsup:


Thank you all very much!Now buy them! LOL!
Chris :jest:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Chris,

A great casting!
An excellent choice for a bodystyle too! 
It sits just "right", nice and low too. I also like the fact that you mold in colour.
It's just straight up--a brilliant piece of work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I'm sure you'll sell every one you can make!


Cheers!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

This one is on E-BAY as we speak!Under user ID "slotter13"
Chris


----------

